# Gluing to shellac?



## AESamuel (Jan 20, 2015)

Hi,

I want to glue a thin peice of felt into the bottom of a jewellery box I've made and finished with shellac, and was wondering what glue to use. Would regular yellow glue work as it's pva?

Many thanks!


----------



## Loren (May 30, 2008)

For gluing fabric to wood spray adhesive is
easiest. With PVA I'd be concerned about the
wet glue soaking into the felt and making hard
spots in it.

You could also use double sided carpet tape 
all over the bottom. It's useful tape for woodworking
anyway. While spray adhesive is great for
gluing down fabric the overspray is messy and 
the sprayer on the can gets clogged easily.


----------



## LesB (Dec 21, 2008)

Most craft stores carry self adhesive felt sheets that work well. I have used them inside and out side of boxes.
Otherwise I would agree with spray adhesive.


----------



## ScottM (Jul 10, 2012)

I just bought peel and stick sheets of felt from Amazon. Works great and it's easier than trying to glue it.


----------



## wormil (Nov 19, 2011)

Spray glue or flocking.
Or the self adhesive felt is enticing, I'll have to look for it.


----------



## RobHannon (Dec 12, 2016)

For felt, Aleene's Tacky Spray or peel and stick if the size was right would be my choice. Carpet tape may work too but I don't know if I would go that route if it was a big area or if I had to do a lot of them.


----------



## dalepage (Feb 6, 2016)

Don't glue!!

You can buy adhesive-backed felt at many hobby stores and on line.

It's so much easier to work with the felt with a backing when you are measuring. Before you remove the paper and expose the adhesive side, you drop it into the box and check the fit. Remember the orientation. Then pull back only half the paper and cut it off. Now put the felt, NON-STICKY side, into place. Carefully roll the sticky side onto the empty space. Press down with a rubber spatula. Lift the non-sticky side and pull off the paper. Then carefully roll it into place.

It works great if you measure carefully and fully the above procedure. I used it lately on all four sides and the bottom of a cherry box. It was great with hunter green felt.


----------



## AESamuel (Jan 20, 2015)

The self adhesive stuff sounds good, I'll check out my local hobby store and see if they have any. Thanks a lot!


----------

